# Thinking of coming off Citalopram (Celexa)



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been on Citalopram for about 6-8 months now I think and I really don't feel any better. If anything my symptoms have worsened somewhat.

I'm thinking about weening myself off them and possibly trying out Tommygunz's method.

Has anyone got any opinion on whether I should or shouldn't do this?


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I was on citalopram for only about 3 weeks and had to come off of it because my dp got so much worse and had an increase in anxiety and panic attacks the first week. I figured I would stick it out at least 4 weeks but just couldn't continue because I was starting to get depressed and depression isn't even a big issue with me to start with. Since being off that medicine my dp is still pretty bad at times.

I am currently taking lexapro which is almost the same as celexa but it's supposed to work in a shorter amount of time an with less side effects. Don't really have much advice for you but if after that long of you being on that and it still doesn't help you I would talk to your doctor about tapering off of it and trying a different med or trying to beat this naturally.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zee Deveel said:


> Hey guys, I've been on Citalopram for about 6-8 months now I think and I really don't feel any better. If anything my symptoms have worsened somewhat.
> 
> I'm thinking about weening myself off them and possibly trying out Tommygunz's method.
> 
> Has anyone got any opinion on whether I should or shouldn't do this?


Make sure you tell your doctor you want to do this and have him tell you exactly how to get off of it properly.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Be sure that you wean yourself off. My pdoc said I didn't need to wean myself off because Celexa had such a short half life, and I stopped cold turkey, and I seriously thought I was going to die. Be careful and good luck. Angela


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Zee Deveel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I've been on Citalopram for about 6-8 months now I think and I really don't feel any better. If anything my symptoms have worsened somewhat.
> ...


Word. Take your time decreasing your dose of citalopram to eventually get off it. When I withdrew from in back in high school, my physician's instructions were to take it at 3/4 dose for a week, 2/4 for a week, 1/4 for a week, then 1/4 every other day for a week. It worked for me.

You don't necessarily need to follow any specific dosage plan, but you do need to remember to take it slow. The slower and longer you take, the less adverse effects you'll experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm doing it slowly, not bothered telling the doctor yet but I will when I see him in a week or so.

I was on 20mg, been taking 15mg for about a week now, in a few days I'll switch to 10 then 5 etc


----------

